# We agreed to seperate - sort of.



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So after another round of nasty arguing this past weekend my wife and I sat down Sunday night and calmly agreed to something; and what we agreed to is that the last 3 months of 2012 are going to be IT for us as far as getting this thing fixed by any means possible(counseling, medication, meditation, an act of God, etc), and that if we are still going at it and being rude and nasty to each other by January 2013 that we are going to......part ways.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that CP, but at least you know you gave it your best shot.
Lets hoping the next 3 months are productive and go smoothly for you!
We r all here to help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Sorry to hear that CP, but at least you know you gave it your best shot.
> Lets hoping the next 3 months are productive and go smoothly for you!
> We r all here to help!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks and I appreciate that. :smthumbup:


----------

